# Labor Day Weekend at Busch Gardens



## Ridewithme38 (Sep 1, 2010)

I feel like i've forgotten something, but have no idea what....

I'm leaving between 5pm and midnight on 9/3 (7-8hr drive)

Ok i've booked the room http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=126931
for 9/4 & 9/5 (considering renting a room at a local hotel for 9/3 so i can catch a nap after the drive, and continental Breakfast) 

Bought two Bounce tickets for me and my 4yr old to Busch Gardens
http://commerce.4adventure.com/estore/scripts/skins/bgw/ticketsmultipark.aspx

Pre-paid for Two Kid's Meal Certificates and Two Silver Dining Certificates and One Souvenir Drink Cup Certificate
http://commerce.4adventure.com/estore/scripts/skins/bgw/diningbooknow.aspx

I've figured it'll cost about $80 for the Drive too and From with gas and tolls....and i'm packing a cooler for the times when we aren't in the park(I don't know if their will be much time that we aren't)

But what am i forgetting?  How much should i budget?


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 1, 2010)

The traffic between DC's beltway and Williamsburg can be horrible any time of day and any day of the week and that goes double for holiday weekends coming and going. Just be prepared to add an extra 1-3 hrs to your commute.


----------



## janej (Sep 1, 2010)

We just got back from Williamsburg yesterday.  It was super hot for the past three days.  I think it will get cooler towards the weekend.  We only went to Water country USA.  It was fun.  I love all the rides there.  If your 4 year old likes water, he will love it there.  They have many tiny kids ride he can ride alone or with you.  Did you buy the bounce ticket already?  I don't think you will need it for just 2 nights there.   I would just buy two days park tickets.  It is easy to find coupons.   I am not sure if your tickets include parking, it is $13/day.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Sep 1, 2010)

tschwa2 said:


> The traffic between DC's beltway and Williamsburg can be horrible any time of day and any day of the week and that goes double for holiday weekends coming and going. Just be prepared to add an extra 1-3 hrs to your commute.



Hmm..Maybe i'll look for something in between Long Island and williamsburg to nap?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Sep 1, 2010)

janej said:


> We just got back from Williamsburg yesterday.  It was super hot for the past three days.  I think it will get cooler towards the weekend.  We only went to Water country USA.  It was fun.  I love all the rides there.  If your 4 year old likes water, he will love it there.  They have many tiny kids ride he can ride alone or with you.  Did you buy the bounce ticket already?  I don't think you will need it for just 2 nights there.   I would just buy two days park tickets.  It is easy to find coupons.   I am not sure if your tickets include parking, it is $13/day.



I already bought the bounce ticket...When looking through it was like $57 for me and would have been $47 for my daughter(Free if she was under 3)  The bounce pass ended up costing $98.80 for me and Free for her...i'm not that sure if it includes parking either...i should add that to the budget...i should be bringing atleast $200-$250 cash with me...I'm just double checking that will be enough

Cash on Hand = $250

Gas/Tolls = $80
Parking =   $26

Extra = $144


----------



## janej (Sep 1, 2010)

I just checked the link.  Your ticket does include general parking at Busch Gardens and Water Country USA.  You did well!  I did not notice the ticket is free for your 4 year old.

Traffic probably will be really bad this weekend.  I don't know if you have any ways to avoid NJ turnpike.  It was horrible for the past few weekends when my sister and I droved kids back and forward.


----------



## Patty (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope you have a great trip and enjoy the park.  Just be prepared for possible problems caused by Earl's passage along the east coast such as lack of electricity, lack of water, trees down blocking roads, horrendous traffic from evacuees returning.  If Busch loses lots of trees the park could be closed for cleanup. 
We will find out how well those traffic gates that were talked about a few weeks ago actually work to keep traffic flowing for evacuation.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Sep 2, 2010)

Williamsburg is inland a bit and protected from ocean storms..unless the storm it targeting the Williamsburg area and this one is not.  Regardless, by Saturday morning, Earl will be passing off the coast of Maine and the weather in the Williamsburg area will be OUTSTANDING!  Friday night will be wet...heavy at times but you should be OK.

Enjoy the trip...actually, the hardest part of your vacation will probably be the drive times.


----------



## markel (Sep 2, 2010)

tschwa2 said:


> The traffic between DC's beltway and Williamsburg can be horrible any time of day and any day of the week and that goes double for holiday weekends coming and going. Just be prepared to add an extra 1-3 hrs to your commute.



I'll second that.  Stop and go for much of the way. Make sure you stay in the left lane and hit the HOV lane outside of DC, will save some time. You'll hate the Fredrickburg VA area with all of that traffic. It's busy 24/7 and who knows how bad with Labor Day traffic. My problem, no patience. Hope you have some.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Sep 2, 2010)

markel said:


> I'll second that.  Stop and go for much of the way. Make sure you stay in the left lane and hit the HOV lane outside of DC, will save some time. You'll hate the Fredrickburg VA area with all of that traffic. It's busy 24/7 and who knows how bad with Labor Day traffic. My problem, no patience. Hope you have some.



Ok so if i'm leaving NY around 7pm friday...i should be just hitting DC hopefully around 11:30-12...any suggestions a cheap place to sleep a couple hours cause check in is 4pm saturday? or is it best to just keep driving?


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 2, 2010)

There are couple of pretty nice hotels just south of Fredericksburg that you could pick.

On the other hand, you may want to drive all the way to Williamsburg and just suck it up.  You can make it from south of DC to Williamsburg in just under 2 hours without traffic.  It's right about 140 miles and you can go 75 the whole way.


----------



## Patty (Sep 2, 2010)

The speed limit is 65.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 3, 2010)

Patty,
I understand what the speed limit is.  In fact, some of it is 55 and some is now 70 in Virginia.  The point is that you can go 75 if you want to.  The actual traffic goes 75-80 for the most part on 95 and 64 except when you have to go about 5-10 mph in heavy traffic.  Driving that late at night will be easy if there is no construction.


----------



## dms1709 (Sep 3, 2010)

I would check and see if I could get an early check in.  You might be able to go straight thru.  

Donna


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 3, 2010)

The weather this weekend will be in the low 80's and with little humility.


----------



## markel (Sep 3, 2010)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Ok so if i'm leaving NY around 7pm friday...i should be just hitting DC hopefully around 11:30-12...any suggestions a cheap place to sleep a couple hours cause check in is 4pm saturday? or is it best to just keep driving?




I agree with Matt. If you don't mind driving the extra couple hrs. I'd do it at that time of night rather than finding a hotel around D.C. 

Mark


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Sep 7, 2010)

So, How'd it go???


----------



## DavidnJudy (Sep 10, 2010)

I was there over labor day weekened too!  It was a great weekend to be at Busch / Water Country.  We did Busch gardens on Sat and Monday and Water on Sunday.  Beautiful weather, great times. I had never been to Water Country - that place is great if you like water rides.  Great combo ticket (we bought on line too - we bought one bounce ticket for free parking and the rest discovery tickets because they are cheaper).


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Sep 10, 2010)

Had a great time! Left for the drive down on friday night 11:30pm and made it in just under 6 1/2 hours...My daughter loved busch Gardens, Patriots place was alot nicer, i was worried for nothing! The drive home was exhausting though!! 8-10hrs and the Ex isn't speaking to me anymore....

So over all Daughter loved it...And ex not speaking to me....WIN/WIN!


----------

